# MKIV Single Din radio harness question



## SneakySqueak (Mar 30, 2009)

Greetings-
Im currently in the process of installing a new audio system in my 01 jetta and have run into a few problems. During the beginning of the install, I hacked off and disposed of all three radio connectors (black, brown, green), leaving me with about 20 loose wires and no way of knowing what's what anymore







... I found plenty of wiring diagrams floating around, but they all use the connectors I no longer have to designate wires.
Long story short, I need information about the colors of the wires contained in the three harnesses. If someone has this information or just a hi-res pic of the black connector and what color wires lead into which pin, I'd be eternally grateful.


----------



## Juse821 (Nov 12, 2005)

black connector 
pin 1 is brown with red line
pin 2 is open/no wire
pin 3 is gray with white line
pin 4 is yellow with red line
pins 5 and 7 are red with white
6 is gray with bluw line
8 is fat and brown/tan 
Hope it helps.


----------



## Nick.S (Mar 29, 2009)

*Re: MKIV Single Din radio harness question (SneakySqueak)*

http://www.debbieharry.net/aud...t.jpg


----------



## sgolf2000 (Mar 2, 2003)

*Re: MKIV Single Din radio harness question (Nick.S)*

2001 Volkswagen Jetta Car Stereo Wiring Diagram

Car Radio Battery Constant 12v+ Wire: Red/White
Car Radio Accessory Switched 12v+ Wire: Yellow/Red
Car Radio Ground Wire: brown
Car Stereo Dimmer Wire: Gray/Blue
Car Stereo Amp Trigger Wire: Green/Red
Left Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue/Black
Left Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Orange/Blue
Right Front Speaker Positive Wire (+): Red/White
Right Front Speaker Negative Wire (-): Orange/White
Left Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Red/Light Green
Left Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Orange/Black
Right Rear Speaker Positive Wire (+): Blue/Light Green
Right Rear Speaker Negative Wire (-): Orange/Red
and you most likely have a blown fuse if you cut the harnesses off.


----------



## blazerpounds (Mar 19, 2008)

you have all the info, now maybe youd like to tell everyone WHY you cut off all the harnesses?


----------

